

Spamming me from JobandTalent.com - jasonculbertson

I was looking at www.jobandtalent.com and it asks as one of your steps to connect to gmail to build your network.  Little did I know that it was going to spam everyone immediately without my consent.  Avoid this site at all costs!
======
tokenizer
What did you expect it would do? Genuinely curious.

It really sucks when this happens. It makes you look bad, possibly heralds
others to the site at fault, AND most likely retains your contacts info. It
really sucks when someone else gives your information away, even if it is only
your name, email, replies, and received messages from the offender's
account...

